# Pgr and other plants



## Carmelmatt317 (Aug 20, 2020)

Anyone use pgr on their other plants? Thinking about trying it next year with some hostas that are going crazy and maybe the bushes when they're growing. Any thoughts? Maybe like .1 rate


----------



## corneliani (Apr 2, 2019)

I see Paclo used for this purpose. Check out this products' label: https://www.forestrydistributing.com/trimtect-shrub-growth-regulator-pgr


----------

